# Branchement Ethernet



## Syl7513 (29 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je voulais savoir si cela apportait qqchose de brancher l'Apple TV en EThernet à ma Box ?


----------



## Oizo (30 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Si la box est juste à côté autant brancher en Ethernet. Le débit sera meilleur, même si cela ne se remarque pas toujours forcément en utilisation quotidienne, tout dépend de la qualité du réseau wifi.


----------

